# Do you leave your wet sponge inside the sink?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rather than squeezing the water out and putting the sponge on the side/counter. Several people at my workplace do this and so did various past roommates. It's like they want fungus.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

No, actually I don't use that because it is a home of bacteria.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I use a stainless steel bowl with diluted dish washing liquid by the sink and sometimes leave the sponge in that. Best to toss the sponge after a month and use a new one. But we don't wash many dishes. We use disposable cups, plates, bowls, utensils from Costco.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No way, Jose.

I'm very thorough with that sort of thing - comes from cleaning up after the family. I don't like having water around the place.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I usually give it a good squeeze then leave it up in the corner.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sponges are the Devil. :afr


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

most places i've lived have a little thing to put it in with holes in the bottom so water can drain out


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't use sponges. I use those nylon scrunchy ball things. They're, non-scratch, cheap, effective and self-draining.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't use sponges. I use those nylon scrunchy ball things. They're, non-scratch, cheap, effective and self-draining.


You have a picture?

I have this thing. Came with the dish rack that I bought. But it tends to splatter suds on me when I scrub. Kind of seems insufficient.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...ailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#customerReviews


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I love bacteria,its the origins of all life :yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Bacteria is one thing, fungus amongus is completely different.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> You have a picture?


 These...










They come in a couple of different shapes but the material is basically the same. You can get like 5 of them at the dollar store for a dollar. I really don't like that they mix all different colors in the same pack but it's just a dish scrubbers so whatever, I guess.

You can also get ones that are made of stainless steel strands but they can cut you if you aren't careful. And obviously they'd scratch plastic. I generally use the stainless ones on stainless pots and pans and the nylon ones on everything else. They're pretty good on nonstick. I originally bought the nylon ones for my nonstick rice cooker insert.

Anyway, I don't think you can tell in the pic but they drain super easy because the strands are not tight. They don't hold water.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I only leave it in the sink if I have something else I plan to wash soon. Like if there is a plate with food left on it that I'm about to eat. Otherwise there is a pottery thing I put it in.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I use a paper towel to do most stuff. It might be better to leave a sponge in a container with vinegar or diluted bleach.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How are you supposed to use a dual sink?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Now I queeze all water out and put it on the side of the counter now (After a lot of nagging and meaningless fights with my wife)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Can you resist ?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

I rinse it, squeeze, then put it on the counter.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I use one of these simple suction cup plastic holders.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I put it in my pocket just in case.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

stratsp said:


> Now I queeze all water out and put it on the side of the counter now (After a lot of nagging and meaningless fights with my wife)


Were you leaving it soaking wet inside the sink?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> I use one of these simple suction cup plastic holders.


 Doesn't the suction cup cease to stick over time? That's the main reason I haven't bought any of those suction cup things for our kitchen.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Overdrive said:


> Can you resist ?


I can't see the pic.



Karsten said:


> How are you supposed to use a dual sink?


What do you mean?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My sink ain't spongeworthy *boom tisssss*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes, I try not to and squeeze it out and put it in a container near the sink


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Karsten said:


> How are you supposed to use a dual sink?


Dual sinks are good if you have quite a bit to wash up and don't have a dishwasher. You wash the dishes in one and have clean water in the other one - so you can rinse things before putting them in the rack.

Even if you don't have much to wash you just wash them in the left and then rinse them off under the tap on the right.

(it's disturbing that I know so much about washing up - I did most of it at our house.)

Having a dishwasher makes things a lot better, which we did have in the last house. But I still hated having any skungy sponges etc hanging around, so I'd always keep it pretty clean and dry.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

harrison said:


> Dual sinks are good if you have quite a bit to wash up and don't have a dishwasher. You wash the dishes in one and have clean water in the other one - so you can rinse things before putting them in the rack.
> 
> Even if you don't have much to wash you just wash them in the left and then rinse them off under the tap on the right.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that makes sense.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> My sink ain't spongeworthy *boom tisssss*


That was a Seinfeld joke btw....I guess that show is getting old enough now that the "kids" haven't seen it.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

eat the trifle

every day! healthy?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> That was a Seinfeld joke btw....I guess that show is getting old enough now that the "kids" haven't seen it.


Which episode is that from? Oh, Elaine's sponge's?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Which episode is that from? Oh, Elaine's sponge's?


Yes


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Id never go near a wet sponge at work. At home I squeeze it out and leave it outside of the sink.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Just nuke it in the microwave for a few seconds and then put it on the side of the sink. Otherwise, squeeze it out and put it back.

I don't leave dirty dishes in the sink though. They either get washed and left to dry or put in the dishwasher to be washed.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Doesn't the suction cup cease to stick over time? That's the main reason I haven't bought any of those suction cup things for our kitchen.


It depends on how often you wet it and the type of surface material it's stuck on I suppose... the suction cup hooks for the bathroom sponges fall off all the time because the water stains decrease the smoothness of the tile, but the one in the kitchen has been steadfastly affixed for years.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

I normally squish it and place it on the corner of the sink next to the tap, but sometimes I don't really give a f**c. Ain't nobody got time for that. YOLO.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I use my sponge to wipe the beer off of my mustache. :wink2:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I use my sponge to wipe the beer off of my mustache. :wink2:


hehe Komorikun appreciates that I am sure lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I never use a sponge, I either use my hands or a brush if it's too stuck on.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

On the counter


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Both. It depends how much space is next to the sink. I've been doing that for years now without being rushed to hospital. Of course if i was washing **** off my shoes i wouldn't use a new sponge that serves for washing the dishes. I also have a dishwasher lol


----------

